# PB180: système 7.1 tout cassé :-(



## Harry POTARD (17 Avril 2005)

Ami-e-s des pommes, bonsoir.

J'ai récupéré il y a quelques jours un Powerbook 180 qui trônait sur une poubelle, dans un sac avec son alimentation. Je le branche, il marche. Formidable, mon tout premier Mac, gratuit en plus !!! Certes j'aurais préféré un bipro G5, mais bon on ne va pas chipoter, je me contenterai de ses 33MHz et 8Mo de mémoire pour faire joujou avec la pomme. 

Comme il y est rempli de programmes pour la plupart inutiles (siglés MS), je décide de tout formater et installer un système clean. Un pote me file des disquettes du système 7.0.1. Après quelques messages d'erreurs auxquels je ne fais évidemment pas attention, le Powerbook reboote sur le nouveau système et là... patatra ! Il ne veut pas booter sur le système 7.0.1 car trop ancien... La seule option est de rédémarrer (indéfiniment).

Désorienté, j'essaye quelques combinaisons de touches au démarrage, glanées ci et là sur le net, mais inéluctablement je reviens à ce message d'erreur.

J'ai téléchargé le système 7.5.3 mais celui-ci nécessite un système déjà en place pour s'installer. Bref pour changer l'OS d'un Mac, il faut qu'il y en ait déjà un. Pareil pour OpenBSD ou NetBSD qui ne s'installent que lorsqu'on a déjà accèsau disque. 

N'y a-t-il pas moyen de créer une disquette de boot/réparation ?

De plus je suis sur PC Linux/WinXP et le Mac n'arrive pas à lire les disquettes formatées sous l'un ou l'autre système.

Bref, hhhhheeeeellllpppppp !
Je me refuses par principe à le reposer sur la poubelle, donc si vous avez une piste meri de bien vouloir m'éclairer.

Harry POTARD, geek sur ordinosaures.


----------



## Langellier (18 Avril 2005)

Bonjour
J'ai vérifié, le PB 180 nécessite au minimum le système 7.1.
http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=180.html


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2005)

A monn avis c'est une mise à jour 7.5.3 que tu as téléchargé. Il faut récupérer le système complet (mis en téléchargement gratuit par Apple), copier les 15 (je n'ai plus en tête le nombre exact) images disques récupérées sur disquettes, glisser la disquette 1 dans le lecteur du powerbook et démarrer. Ensuite il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les intructions pour installer le système


----------



## cham (18 Avril 2005)

Harry POTARD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai récupéré il y a quelques jours un Powerbook 180 qui trônait sur une poubelle, dans un sac avec son alimentation. Je le branche, il marche. Formidable, mon tout premier Mac, gratuit en plus !!! Certes j'aurais préféré un bipro G5, mais bon on ne va pas chipoter, je me contenterai de ses 33MHz et 8Mo de mémoire pour faire joujou avec la pomme.



J'suis vert j'ai trouvé qu'un PowerBook 140 dans un bar avec des mecs déjà bourrés à 18 h.   :mouais:    

Effectivement tu dois avoir essayé une màj. Essaye ce lien (ftp Apple des systèmes 7.0.1 et 7.5.3 complets en français). Si tu tombes sur un 7.1 complet en français, tu peux aussi m'en parler stp.    

Enfin, ce sont des adresses basiques, dispo dans... Adresses utiles, le sujet épinglé en haut du forum.


----------



## cham (18 Avril 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> J'suis vert j'ai trouvé qu'un PowerBook 140 dans un bar avec des mecs déjà bourrés à 18 h.   :mouais:



Vous savez qu'il boote et tourne sur batterie !!!     

En même temps, à 3000 $HT prix neuf, encore encore heureux...  :mouais:


----------



## daffyb (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai revendu mon PowerBook 5300ce MacOS 8.6 50 euros (j'ai fait des heureux) et il tenait encore 40 minutes sur batterie  en utilisation réseau intense :love:


----------



## Harry POTARD (19 Avril 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> A monn avis c'est une mise à jour 7.5.3 que tu as téléchargé. Il faut récupérer le système complet (mis en téléchargement gratuit par Apple), copier les 15 (je n'ai plus en tête le nombre exact) images disques récupérées sur disquettes, glisser la disquette 1 dans le lecteur du powerbook et démarrer. Ensuite il n'y a plus qu'à suivre les intructions pour installer le système



Negatif, c'est bien le système complet que j'ai téléchargé (17 disquettes pour la version française).

Quant à copier les images sur les diquettes, j'ai essayé autant le copier/coller que la l'écriture d'image (commande 'dd' sous linux), que je fasse ou non Pomme+D au boot, rien à faire j'obtiens toujours le même message d'erreur : 
"Ce disque de démarrage ne fonctionne pas sur ce type de Macintosh.Utilisez le logiciel Installation pour le mettre à jour. Le système 7.0.1 ne fonctionne pas sur ce type de Macintosh. Installez une version plus récente." 

Mais c'est qu'il me résiste ! 
Une astuce, un conseil ?

D'avance merci,
Harry POTARD, geek sur ordinosaures.


----------



## daffyb (19 Avril 2005)

Il faudrait trouver un disquette Utilitaire Dsik 2
Normalement là dessus tu dois pouvoir booter. Le PowerBook arrive à lire tes disquettes ?
J'ai du mal à comprendre exactement ce qu'il se passe. Peux tu reformuler ? je suis un beunet


----------



## Luc G (19 Avril 2005)

Harry POTARD a dit:
			
		

> Negatif, c'est bien le système complet que j'ai téléchargé (17 disquettes pour la version française).
> 
> Quant à copier les images sur les diquettes, j'ai essayé autant le copier/coller que la l'écriture d'image (commande 'dd' sous linux), que je fasse ou non Pomme+D au boot, rien à faire j'obtiens toujours le même message d'erreur :
> "Ce disque de démarrage ne fonctionne pas sur ce type de Macintosh.Utilisez le logiciel Installation pour le mettre à jour. Le système 7.0.1 ne fonctionne pas sur ce type de Macintosh. Installez une version plus récente."
> ...



Tu dois avoir un problème de formatage de la disquette : peut-être n'est-elle pas en HFS, je ne sais pas ce que bricole la commande "dd" sous linux mais ça ne me paraît pas évident qu'elle sache écrire une disquette au bon format.

Sinon, pas nécessaire d'avoir un autre système pour installer le 7.5.3 : remy t'a expliqué la procédure.

Une autre solution serait de démarrer sur un disque externe SCSI (pas trop gros le disque, SVP    ) contenant déjà un système mac puis de monter les disquettes sur le bureau et de lancer le processus d'installation. Mais dans ce cas, le plus simple, si tu as un disque SCSI avec un système 7.5.3 générique, c'est de copier bêtement le dossier système sur le disque du powerbook.

En suivant cette idée, je me demande si les 180 n'avaient pas déjà la possibliité de faire du mode "target" en SCSI. Dans ce cas, trouver la procédure (je n'en ai plus idée), connecter le powerbook au port scsi d'un mac ayant un système décent et copier.

(Faut excuser le flou, je suis fatigué   )


----------



## r e m y (19 Avril 2005)

oui le 180 peut-être branché en SCSI en mode target. IL faut pour cela avoir un connecteur SCSi avec interrupteur sur le dos. Selon la position du switch, il démarre en mode normal ou en mode disque SCSI externe.

Sinon pour ce qui est de booter sur diskette, inutile de maintenir POmme-D au démarrage. La présence de la diskette dans le lecteur est suffisant. Si ça ne démarre pas, c'est sans doute que les disquettes ne sont pas au bon format (HFS), ou que la copie des images disques pour en faire des disquettes s'est mal passé (et que le système minimal de la diskette 1 n'est pas vu comme un système bootable)


----------



## cham (19 Avril 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois avoir un problème de formatage de la disquette : peut-être n'est-elle pas en HFS,



Ca y ressemble. 

Tu peux aussi utiliser MacDrive sous Windows pour lire/écrire/formatter des disquettes en HFS (mais pas de 800 Ko). Marche aussi avec les disques durs, etc.


----------



## Spoutnick63 (19 Avril 2005)

Salut Harry

Ca n'est pas tout à fait ta question du début mais par hasard je suis tombé là-dessus après avoir lu ton message :
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_94&products_id=4031
A ce prix là, pourquoi pas ? T'auras plus cher de port sauf si tu es proche d'une boutique macway.


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Harry
> 
> Ca n'est pas tout à fait ta question du début mais par hasard je suis tombé là-dessus après avoir lu ton message :
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_94&products_id=4031
> A ce prix là, pourquoi pas ? T'auras plus cher de port sauf si tu es proche d'une boutique macway.


 
je ne suis pas sûr que le powerbook 180 accepte MacOS 8... en tout cas, le mien (un 180c), je l'ai laissé en 7.5.3


----------



## Spoutnick63 (20 Avril 2005)

Là il est écrit que le 180 ne monte qu'au 7.6.1 naturellement.
Il peut accepter le 8.1 avec un truc qui s'appelle BORN AGAIN (je ne sais pas ce que c'est).

http://www.lowendmac.com/pb/180.shtml


----------



## mad'doc (21 Avril 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Là il est écrit que le 180 ne monte qu'au 7.6.1 naturellement.
> Il peut accepter le 8.1 avec un truc qui s'appelle BORN AGAIN (je ne sais pas ce que c'est).
> 
> http://www.lowendmac.com/pb/180.shtml


Peut-être l'équivalent de xPostFacto pour les ancien OS


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2005)

Qui peux lui envoyer les disquettes? moi oui, mais en si quelqu'un de plus proche, je dois avoir des disquettes du 7.1... enfin, je pense!


----------



## Tiobiloute (22 Avril 2005)

à la limite j'ai un CD de 7,6 mais le 180 n'a pas de lecteur CD .....


----------



## brancat (24 Avril 2005)

J'ai un 7.1 original. Je peux t'envoyer les disquettes. Laisse-moi un MP (maintenant que je sais ce que c'est!)


----------



## Superparati (26 Mai 2005)

J'ai aussi un powerbook 180c que je viens de planté en voulant installé le systeme 7.5 
je n'ai pas les disquettes de la version 7.1
je pense que c'est mon dossier systeme qui est corronpu un mélange de 7.5 et 7.1 c'est pas excellent a prioris  
donc comment réparé mon erreur??
Merci


----------



## Kilian2 (30 Mai 2005)

Spoutnick63 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Harry
> 
> Ca n'est pas tout à fait ta question du début mais par hasard je suis tombé là-dessus après avoir lu ton message :
> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=6_94&products_id=4031
> A ce prix là, pourquoi pas ? T'auras plus cher de port sauf si tu es proche d'une boutique macway.



C'est en CD ou Diskette ?


----------



## grig (30 Mai 2005)

va voir par là, je crois que tu trouveras ton bonheur:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=98239&highlight=grig


----------

